# Need More Torque Captain...



## DD2971 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Fellow Tractor Owners: Need some ideas. i own a 2006 Craftsman, 20 HP, 6 speed manual transmission lawn tractor. I am look to increase the torque in order to get the power needed to plow up hill. I was thinking of switch out the transmission for heavier duty, high torque manual transmission. Unfortuntely, the high torque transmissions Sears offers are hydrostatic -no manual. Any thoughts, third party transmission vendors, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Since it's a manual transmission, you don't have any hydro issues by going to a different engine pulley drive ratio.

So a smaller engine pulley or larger transmission pulley.

I'm surprised you're not loosing traction in low gear already??


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Are u slipping when u drive up the hill? If so then u need more weight in the back. Not more power. Chains also help too.


----------



## DD2971 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Need More Weight - Not Torque*

Thanks for the response. I have realized that my problem is not torque. Rather it is a problem with weight, specifically on the front end. My drive way is sloped and when I push wet snow up the driveway, the front wheels slide, no traction and I end-up taking out my fence. I have rear wheel weights and chains. I need to figure out a way to weigh down thenfront-end, keeping the tire to the road. Any ideas? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

See if you can get front bracket weights for the tractor. If not get little wheel weights and put them in the front.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Push downhill?


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

NO. Bill Kapaun. I think he's pushing up hill. Correct me if i'am wrong though


----------



## DD2971 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I still encounter the same problem when pushing down hill - not as bad though. The bigger problem pushing downhill is that my driveway spills onto an extremely busy road which happens to be a blind hill. So for safety sake, I need to plow up hill. I am think of welding steel plates onto the frame and on the front rims of the wheel. I can not find a manufacturer of front wheel/front end weights.

Thanks,


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

You could weight the front tires with window washer solution.
That won't gain a lot though, but every little bit....

Front tire chains?


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Now front tire chains would be cool to see!!. Don't know if that would help though, u still need enough weight to keep down with enough traction???


----------

